# gayest boys names



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Lawrence

Lyle

George

Daniel


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

eric


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

Lesley


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

matt

Seems very common ^^^^^^


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> matt
> 
> Seems very common ^^^^^^


 :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> :lol:


Rep me bitch!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tarquin

Sebastian


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Dick


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Rep me bitch!


Only if you say sorry and admit 'matt' is the best name in the world :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

EDWARD!!!

Come on guys after the pile of poo that is Twilight there is no contest.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Beverly (my fiances dad)


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> EDWARD!!!
> 
> Come on guys after the pile of poo that is Twilight there is no contest.


Thats my middle name :crying:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ramsay has to be up there, as does Francis, one of my middle names incidentally :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thread end


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> eric


eric int gay soz

Thomas is pretty gay tho


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

My mate is a bloke called Jodie!

I know a couple that called their baby Cosmo! That is quality!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Beverly (my fiances dad)


whats that doctor called of this morning, is that beverly?

its a girls name anyway


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> whats that doctor called of this morning, is that beverly?
> 
> its a girls name anyway


Firstly, get a job and stop watching this morning lol.

secondly, i have never watched this morning and have no idea what your talking about.

And C. I suggest you watch some re runs of bear grylls and man the feck up!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> My mate is a bloke called Jodie!
> 
> I know a couple that called their baby Cosmo! That is quality!


Do they also take pills on the weekend when their kids are asleep and sell really s.hit weed to the rest of the estate??


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Firstly, get a job and stop watching this morning lol.
> 
> secondly, i have never watched this morning and have no idea what your talking about.
> 
> And C. I suggest you watch some re runs of bear grylls and man the feck up!


youve watched this morning you liar

and i dont wear a vest which makes me manner than you :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> youve watched this morning you liar
> 
> and i dont wear a vest which makes me *manner than you* :tongue:


I think you mean "more of a man?????"

Also, if i could train topless i would, but it causes to many injuries from girls falling off treadmills as they are looking at me!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I think you mean "more of a man?????"
> 
> Also, if i could train topless i would, but it causes to many injuries from girls falling off treadmills as they are looking at me!


Right before they throw up? :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Right before they throw up? :laugh:


Well, these head injuries can cause nausea!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well, these head injuries can cause nausea!


Your head aint that bad...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Your head aint that bad...


I've been jelqing mate...it's huge now!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I've been jelqing mate...it's huge now!


i think it was a complement dude

gay matt is getting warmed up


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Oh i've been caught out! lol

But yeah, back to the OP's original question, i would say Eric.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> EDWARD!!!


My Ex's baby was called Edward... Apparently named after his "uncle."

Thor is also pretty gay


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> Oh i've been caught out! lol
> 
> But yeah, back to the OP's original question, i would say Eric.


im not eric anymore anyway so i mustnt be gay :tongue:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

im only kidding about mate lol, you had a name change or something then?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

GAYbriel.

(Gabriel)


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> GAYbriel.
> 
> (Gabriel)


good job you cleared up what you meant with the brackets then

i was thinking - what the fcvks this guy on about, theres no such name as GAYbriel, and then i saw the brackets and i thought - ahhhhhhhhh thats what he means he was writing it phonetically


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> im only kidding about mate lol, you had a name change or something then?


you dont have to be kidding if you dont want


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> good job you cleared up what you meant with the brackets then
> 
> i was thinking - what the fcvks this guy on about, theres no such name as GAYbriel, and then i saw the brackets and i thought - ahhhhhhhhh thats what he means he was writing it phonetically


Fo' shizzle my bizzle.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Alffred

Fred

Olivia


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

I dont think Daniel is tbh. Eric is bent as **** though.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

lad from school was called kerry, a guy who works for same company as me is called Kim lol

mate of mine called his son maximillion lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> GAYbriel.
> 
> (Gabriel)


that's my son's middle name :cursing:

tbh - I love men's names usually associated as being female:

I know a kelly, a kim, a lindsay and a jet - and they are all very popular with the ladies :thumb:

My uncle worked in nigeria with a mahoosive black man called precious

you cant have a 'gay' name :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## muscleuk (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^^precious mckenzie,weight lifter of yesteryear


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

some gay names off top of head

Colin

Uriel

Norman

Terrence


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Bruce, Ricky, Pepe and Dicky could all be members of the funboy four


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Shirley.

As in 70s wrestling great "Big Daddy" whose real name was

Shirley Crabtree


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Got a couple of mates who'e got gay names, one is called Kelly and the other one is called Tracie.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> GAYbriel.
> 
> (Gabriel)


Wheyy thought no one was going to say this.

Scott seems to be quite a common gay name too


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay...thats pretty gay.

Ronnie, wtf???

Dexter, oh ni**er please!!


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

its not so much the name, its who you relate the name to.

i.e george michael...

ramsay francis "paris hilton" strachan


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

my first and middle name

thomas raymond

 mam must have been on smack when i dropped out


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

Julian. No doubts about it.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

DNL said:


> I dont think Daniel is tbh.


it is dude soz

check out gay.com i bet theres loads of daniels on there


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

tuktuk said:


> my first and middle name
> 
> thomas raymond
> 
> mam must have been on smack when i dropped out


are you gay?


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Jay...thats pretty gay.
> 
> Ronnie, wtf???
> 
> Dexter, oh ni**er please!!


cheers power :cursing: :cursing: lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Mate of mine knows a guy on his course called 'Anytime Richard' :laugh:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

GM-20 said:


> its not so much the name, its who you relate the name to.
> 
> i.e george michael...
> 
> ramsay francis "paris hilton" strachan


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

My parents dropped a sh1t load of acid in the 70s, thats my story :lol:


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

GM-20 said:


> its not so much the name, its who you relate the name to.
> 
> i.e george michael...
> 
> *ramsay* francis "paris hilton" *strachan*


Are you Scottish by any chance? That's the most Scottish name I've seen since Ginger-Kilt McDoogle!


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

lol nothing gets past you!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> are you gay?


are you asking me out ? plsm

no im not


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

UnitedFan said:


> Are you Scottish by any chance? *That's the most Scottish name I've seen since Ginger-Kilt McDoogle*!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

GM-20 said:


> lol nothing gets past you!


Me? I'm not at the stage where I know where everybody lives:lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

tuktuk said:


> are you asking me out ? plsm
> 
> no im not


are you talking to yourself?

weird


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

tuktuk said:


> my first and middle name
> 
> thomas raymond
> 
> mam must have been on smack when i dropped out





Was_Eric said:


> are you gay?





tuktuk said:


> are you asking me out ? plsm
> 
> no im not





Was_Eric said:


> are you talking to yourself?
> 
> weird


nope 

ive added it all together so you can follow the conversation :bounce:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

tuktuk said:


> nope
> 
> ive added it all together so you can follow the conversation :bounce:


i know you wasnt really dude, i just thought i was being funny

was i not? did you laugh a bit?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> i once new a guy called cosmo- he was a male model and the pussy that guy use dto get - freaking amazing
> 
> anyway - Dalbert- pretty gay if you ask me.


i knew i dude called cosmo, he was fat and never pulled no birds

hes married now tho but i ant seem his missus


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> it is dude soz
> 
> check out gay.com i bet theres loads of daniels on there


PMSL. You've done your research haven't you :beer:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Fernandes


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> i know you wasnt really dude, i just thought i was being funny
> 
> was i not? did you laugh a bit?


yehh and then i got confoozed and thought is this eric guy a bit loopy :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

henry/harry has to be up there


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

barrys gonna bum ya


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Fabien, but you can call me Fabs


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> henry/harry has to be up there


Nah, Aaron is gayer.

:whistling:


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Derek.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Lance


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

julian


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

enrique inglesias


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Sergio

Gaylord

Hector

Hans


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

rodrigo said:


> julian


I'm with you on that one, brother!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

bravo9 said:


> Lance


I disagree, to prove my point

"Lance Uppercut"

You wouldn't **** with some one called "Lance Uppercut" would you?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

> ]*henry*/harry has to be up there


thats my boys name. nothing gay about that thank you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Todd or Brad


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

corey is pretty fvcking gay


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> corey is pretty fvcking gay


my mate russell is gay

well he int really my mate, i just know him through a friend, although i dont really know him, i just know who he is, know what i mean?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> my mate russell is gay
> 
> well he int really my mate, i just know him through a friend, although i dont really know him, i just know who he is, know what i mean?


thatl be me then:thumbup1:


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

-tommyboiii- said:


>


whats his name tho dude? thats what the thread is about


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

he looks like a percy to me

now see ...percy could be a gay name

who on earth really calls their child percy

although M&S do percy pigs and they taste yummy


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Jem said:


> he looks like a percy to me
> 
> now see ...percy could be a gay name
> 
> ...


do you eat them?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

muscleuk said:


> Herbert


whats gay about herbert?


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Kevin XX


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> do you eat them?


well, only in the off season - coz then anything goes


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Norman :laugh:


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Cecil.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

twarn


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

M cousin caled her 4 boy after special days like George after saint Georges day, then there was Andrew, David, then Pancake!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

William

Harry

Coincidentally, the names of 2 gay Princes'


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> *William*
> 
> Harry
> 
> Coincidentally, the names of 2 gay Princes'


Fcuk

you.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Cornelius is a pretty gay name

I feel sorry for the unlucky cnut lumped with that name

...


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

WWR said:


> Cornelius is a pretty gay name
> 
> I feel sorry for the unlucky cnut lumped with that name
> 
> ...


Careful, he knows Superman :whistling:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Careful, he knows Superman :whistling:


shhh


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Mary.

Or Tarkwin.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Richard Splash


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Rusty johnson.


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

Tom, Dick, Harry.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

tarqwell

cuthbert

rupert

sante


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> EDWARD!!!
> 
> Come on guys after the pile of poo that is Twilight there is no contest.


 What?! a lady actually saying that twilight is crap? am I high again, or has the world actually started becoming normal? :confused1:


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> eric


 Woaaah, easy there :tongue:

but then again mine spells with a 'K', so I guess I'm safe


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

My mate became a Dad lately and they (she) called the son Nathan.

Wasn't he the bloke getting constantly rammed on Queer as folk. Obviously I was watching destruction derby at the time but overheard my brother talking about it


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Can't believe no one's mentioned the obvious one yet .......................... Dorian.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Once upon a time every boy in Britain was baptised with a Christian name - after the saints - and they were always thought strong and manly - Matthew Mark, Luke, John, James, Andrew, even Alban (a Roman Centurion), Francis, Julian, Sebastian...

William (there were several Saints William) was the most common English man's name for hundreds of years into the 19th century, and Richard (of Chichester) and Hugh (of Lincoln) were popular.

There were some cracking Scottish saints like Magnus, Fergus, Machar, Cosmo and Ninian who were all big strong blokes.

Michael, Gabriel and Raphael are the Archangels' names - angels are male! - Michael the messenger of Salvation, Gabriel the bringer of Good News and Raphael the bringer of Healing.

Often children were named after a saint whose day they were born on, so, particularly in Europe, boys sometimes were given female names like Charles-Marie and girls male names like Hilary, Marie-Charles.

Also female versions of male names gradually developed, like Frances, Julienne, Joan, Joanne, Michelle...

After the Reformation the Scots, whose religion went hard Calvinist Presbyterian, and Puritans and Non-conformists, especially in Wales, denounced all saints' names except the Apostles', and used Old Testament names like Daniel, Nathaniel, Isaac and Isiah and names like Calvin (Kelvin) and Luther for "given" or first names.

Then in the 18th century Enlightenment classical Roman and Greek names like Alexander, Augustus, Claudius, Terence (Terentius) and Dorian, and family names like Leslie (Lesley), Shirley, Beverley and Reece (Rhys) were preferred.

Norse and Teutonic names like Eric and Frederick became popular again in the 19th century when Wagner's music was fashionable.

And today we still use lots of family names like Wayne, Shane, Elliot, Craig, Kerry...

But for timelessness you can't beat a solid Christian name...


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Dorian bumder


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Gayest name ever....Ashely...

Quick run...Ashely's coming.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't think Daniel is gay!!!!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Dan86 said:


> Don't think Daniel is gay!!!!!


Only if they were a sailors uniform :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Quentin is pretty fvcking poncey.

And Rupert....


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Once upon a time every boy in Britain was baptised with a Christian name - after the saints - and they were always thought strong and manly - Matthew Mark, Luke, John, James, Andrew, even Alban (a Roman Centurion), Francis, Julian, Sebastian...
> 
> William (there were several Saints William) was the most common English man's name for hundreds of years into the 19th century, and Richard (of Chichester) and Hilary (of Lincoln) were popular.
> 
> ...


Your a fountain of knowledge you :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

As mentioned - corey and also Paige.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> some gay names off top of head
> 
> Colin
> 
> ...


Terence is my middle name....bit rich comming from you Francis.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bokenboywales (Apr 9, 2010)

tarquin,benedict,crispin, quentin, alexander (rather than alex)...


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Dan86 said:


> Don't think Daniel is gay!!!!!


how many daniels do you know that arent gay?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Worked with a bloke who called himself carry his real name was cornelius


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bryan,


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nigel


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ceejay damoooey


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

julien, alexander, gareth, max,


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

Robin


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Quentin


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Fraser


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

toby,


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

aceofspadez .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

why on earth did ready and waiting dig this out lol, but i agree with ewen


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

youwon


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tarquin


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

although saying ewen out loud makes me think of another


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> why on earth did ready and waiting dig this out lol, but i agree with ewen


I thought they meant gay as in happy....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> although saying ewen out loud makes me think of another


haha the reason why you dont put your real name up is because it actually is aceofspadez


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i wish i had a physique like his, his abz are perfect, just how a mans abz should be  im not gay btw


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

my real name is fatstuff, my parents hated me


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

I used to know someone called "maurice" he got no end of stick for it!! And one pf my mates dads is called "lesley" think that sounds gay ss fck aswell ha ha!


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Rep me bitch!


beg beg beg beg beg beg :lol:


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

ScrottyMcBuggerBalls


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Mother fuker!!! Oh wait... fair enough :lol:


The name Daniel has been quoted aswell


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I know a lad called Lindsey, that's a bad name for a guy.

Charles

Edward

Brian

Luigi

Are all bad names. Wouldn't say they sound gay, just not cool at all.


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

mark44 said:


> I know a lad called Lindsey, that's a bad name for a guy.
> 
> Charles
> 
> ...


Luigi ha ha!! U know someone called that??


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Luigi ha ha!! U know someone called that??


Ha ha, no but it is a bad name.


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

What about "rheece" thats gay as fk


----------



## Emma1888 (Jan 7, 2012)

i know a guy called kerry , i thought they was talking about his gf for weeks and once i called her kerry they both looked at me like WTF ! ops lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Gok - 2 reasons

1. Gok wan

2. Its just that little bit too close to 'cock' (actually this applies to number 1 too)


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i know a fella called stacey, he gets terrible stick about it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dafydd.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mal


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Laurie is quite a gay name. So is Julian


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Julian is butch!


If that's what your boyfriend says then ok


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Martyn (with a Y), Simon, Justin.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Pete O. File

Pat McGroin

Harry Ball


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

gymgym


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Robin


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Try getting through School with a name like JULIO lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Robin


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I actually know a lad called Robin, he's bisexual, so this one is deffo true.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Tristan....cousin of mine called his son Tristan...Im convinced it was as a joke. The ultimate.... Sue.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Every name that could be a boy or girl is gay.

Sebastian etc


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm gonna call my first born Butch, regardless of sex.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ralph , romeo , alad ,shelldan


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Humphrey,

Storm


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't believe anyone said George, say it in a cockney accent and it's one of the best names ever.

Gay names :

Chester

Henry

Piers

Sydney

Duwayne


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

spike said:


> Shirley.
> 
> As in 70s wrestling great "Big Daddy" whose real name was
> 
> Shirley Crabtree


And, Marion Morrison, aka John Wayne........


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Got to be Justin. Come to think of it every Daniel I know is gay :\


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Timothy, Farquar, Tarquin, Quinn, Uthar, Chad, Rudigar to name a few.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Gary29 said:


> I'm gonna call my first born Butch, regardless of sex.


I can hear the nurse now, "congratulations, you are the father of a beautiful baby lesbian"


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

ashton

ashley

sinclaire

sammy

timothy

stefan

philip

theodore

arthur

Zyzz

terry

wain


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> ashton
> 
> ashley
> 
> ...


I dunno what's wrong with me, but that's proper tickled me for some reason, Wain, you just know he's gonna be an annoying cnut before you ever meet him.


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

Scott

Junior

Craig

Lesley

Dave

Kevin

Marshall

Greame

Just used a few mates names lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

For some reason, I'm struggling to think of a gayer name than Robin


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

isnt stacey a mans name also :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ben

Der


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

brendon rodgers


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Humphrey


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

paul, gary


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Dux said:


> For some reason, I'm struggling to think of a gayer name than Robin


Wasnt gymgym's name robin if i remember rightly!? :laugh:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

my cousin is called oserich, thats thee gayest name

thread closed

your welcome :tt2:


----------

